# Ga. State Championship



## LTZ25 (Oct 30, 2011)

How many of you are competing, I had a bad year and did not qualify . Low water level might be a concern for some.


----------



## brandon hightower (Nov 2, 2011)

i'll be there.


----------



## SkeeterEater (Nov 2, 2011)

me to


----------



## juniorbassman (Nov 2, 2011)

i'll be there hoping to come back with my lower unit


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 3, 2011)

A purple pill will help you keep the lower unit up, ( You will be okay for 4 hrs.)


----------



## juniorbassman (Nov 3, 2011)

lol..cant post anything with you guys  on the forum haha


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 3, 2011)

Hope you guys have a great tournament. Please be very very careful. For any of you planning on going up the river, unless you have a jet it will be dangerous to go above Ringer (maybe even below there). Yesterday the river above Snake creek was lower than I have seen it in 27 years.


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 5, 2011)

Anybody heard how 1st day went at west point. I went and fished till 10, Had 1 good lm and avg. spot, Then it got a little to windy for just fun fishing.


----------



## trentb (Nov 6, 2011)

took over 20 yesterday. gazaway and milsap leading.


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Those guys are hard to beat.


----------



## fburris (Nov 6, 2011)

LTZ25 said:


> Those guys are hard to beat.



They won with like 36 pounds. Next closest was 25.


----------



## cuz1220 (Nov 6, 2011)

wow they won again!!  this tournament needs to be moved around from year to year!!  those guys are good anywhere but basiclly bar-b-que in' in there back yard!!!  this tournament is always contended with locals!  hard to compete with these guys when someone lives hours away and have different home lakes! i know highland puts the tourney on but i have decide to keep my $300/gas money/hotel fees the past couple of years because of the local competition! If yall fish this in the future bring your best stick with you!!


----------



## fburris (Nov 7, 2011)

cuz1220 said:


> wow they won again!!  this tournament needs to be moved around from year to year!!  those guys are good anywhere but basiclly bar-b-que in' in there back yard!!!  this tournament is always contended with locals!  hard to compete with these guys when someone lives hours away and have different home lakes! i know highland puts the tourney on but i have decide to keep my $300/gas money/hotel fees the past couple of years because of the local competition! If yall fish this in the future bring your best stick with you!!



Well, the thing is that there are sticks on each lake, so it really does not matter which lake you fish. There will be sticks on each lake that you have to beat. This tournament is put on by Highland Marina, which is on the lake. LOL..So, I don't see them moving it. The best bet is to put the time in on the water. Man, you are a straight shot down 85 to West Point. Milsaps won on Sinclair last year. I don't know. The old saying is you have to beat the best to be the best. I never saw 36 pounds winning, I sure thought it would be a lower weight. I guess the old dudes can fish.


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree with Fburris, If you go o Lake Lanier , Oconee ect, you have your aces. If you think these 2 are hard to beat (you are right)you should see what they do when the fish are on bed, I think they won 3 in a row against west points best. These boys do not mess with spotted bass, no drop shot in there game.


----------



## cuz1220 (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah there are sticks on every lake and i know highland puts it on so it will never be moved!  But i could spend time on the water two weeks prior and a cold front come in and destroy all of my fish, there 50 yrs combined experience with this situation on this lake says im getting my but kicked!!  I geuss you could say im scared but when i figure 1200.00 bucks after a weeks hotel, gas, entry fee, food, and lures, im not going so i can get my but kicked!!!!  Congrats to these guys, wasnt trying to take anything away from them!


----------



## fburris (Nov 7, 2011)

cuz1220 said:


> Yeah there are sticks on every lake and i know highland puts it on so it will never be moved!  But i could spend time on the water two weeks prior and a cold front come in and destroy all of my fish, there 50 yrs combined experience with this situation on this lake says im getting my but kicked!!  I geuss you could say im scared but when i figure 1200.00 bucks after a weeks hotel, gas, entry fee, food, and lures, im not going so i can get my but kicked!!!!  Congrats to these guys, wasnt trying to take anything away from them!



LOL. Oh, I know you were not trying to take anything away. You just have to go to these tournaments knowing you will probably be donating to them. I just try to get out as cheap as possible, and learn something from them sticks. I figure if you learn something at least you are getting something for your money. And if you really really get on them, you probably STILL will not win, but you an get your money back. It is always an expensive lesson, and I have to go without beer to afford it. LOL. I guess that is the costs of learning. There are worse ways to blow some money.


----------



## CRBass (Nov 8, 2011)

I think a lot of David and Rick, but next year is my turn.  I have gotten close two years in a row.  We were sitting in second after the first day, but I didn't put our key bites in the boat on day two.  Next year...


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 8, 2011)

Has anyone heard results other than the winner.  I heard that there was some confusion going on down there.


----------



## CRBass (Nov 8, 2011)

They just had incorrectly assessed a 5 min late penalty and had to correct the top 5.


----------



## shoalietwo (Nov 8, 2011)

*ga state chmpsp*

anybody getting anything on the results on Highland's website ?


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 10, 2011)

The results are on Highland website


----------

